
Sipeed MAIX, a $5 dual-core RISC-V board with deep-learning support - arto
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sipeed-maix-the-world-first-risc-v-64-ai-module#/
======
dmitrygr
I do not see how they could possibly source the chips at those prices.
Currently those chips sell for a lot more.

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
Why do you think they chose indiegogo as their launch platform?

Plus delivery next month for products most of which, so far, appear to exist
only as 3D renderings?

Yeah.

Ok.

~~~
gen3
Looking at the listing, only the M1 / m1w board is physical yet.

------
gen3
Well, I ordered one. I guess I'll know if it was worth the 20$ in 4 months.

